# Grouper Sandwich?



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Where can I get a good fried grouper sandwich?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Jerry's Drive Inn on Scenic/Cervantee's has the best grooper Sandwich I have ever had.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Lately I've been wondering if I am really getting grouper.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The only way you can be assured of eating grouper is to catch it yourself or get it from a trusted verified source. There has been much publicity about eating establishments serving grouper substitutes without the public knowing what they are actually eating. I had a brother-in-law (late) who was the Chief of the FWC Fisheries Division who could easily tell the difference. I watched him more than once challenge an eating establishment that what he got was NOT grouper. Myself, I could not tell the difference and that probably applies to most of the public. I don't think I have ever seen a restaurant advertise they have "real" grouper on the menu.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree that if you want a really good one , you have got to do it yourself or you may end up with A Tilopia / basa /Grouper sandwich from China or Vietnam.

I go the more expensive route but think it is well worth the money..

Joe patties has 2 types of Grouper fillets.

1 is Caribbean which is not that good , and 1 is flown up 3 times a week fro Costa Rico. and by far is the best. price is $10.50 a pound. 

This is the only fried food I eat , and I buy and cook it once a week. Fantastic taste.

I soak it in milk , roll it in YELLOW MARTHA WHITE self rising corn meal mix and cook it until golden brown in Very hot canola oil . I go at 375 Deg and move it around so I do not get dark spots.

It is hard to be humble when you are the best cook in the world , that is all I can say .

besides , i you saw my pretty wife of 30 years , you would know she didn't marry me just for my good looks !

take a look at this = "Dirty Waters, Dangerous Fish" on Vimeo


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Is Peg Leg Pete's not making a grouper sandwich anymore? I've always thought they had one of the best fried grouper sandwiches.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

How do you tell the difference between the two? Do you ask for the Costa Rican variety?

I like the recipe. Have copied it and will give it a try on some type of fish.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> How do you tell the difference between the two? Do you ask for the Costa Rican variety?
> 
> I like the recipe. Have copied it and will give it a try on some type of fish.


 
They are marked well so there is no mistake. they also look different.
the Caribbean is reddish and look like they come from small fish.

both are labeled in front of the counter 
The Costa Rica Grouper says it is flown in 3 times a week and also says it is the best tasting of all the groupers on the tag.
I find this to be true .
I also got the hots for some after reading this and bought 2 1/2 lbs for dinner tonight.


----------



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

I like pegleg pete's grouper sandwich.

Personally, the best is at my house when I got some fresh grouper, it's a few months though. Nothing like a homemade beer battered grouper sandwich.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

SHunter said:


> Lately I've been wondering if I am really getting grouper.


If it is anything like Hooter's 'Grouper's Cousin', well...


----------

